# Raketa 24H Tax Police



## samun (May 17, 2012)

Here such hours I bought today. Hours were ordered by party to 1000 pieces for employees of "Tax police" - Federal service of tax police of the Russian Federation (FSNP of Russia) â€" the law enforcement agency of Russia existing from 1992 to 2003 and was engaged in disclosure of economic crimes. Here about about this service it is detailed http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Taxâ€¦sian_Federation

When I bought them they spoiled hour glass a clockwork head is erased, the employee of tax police carried them without removing







. As you can see I replaced glass and clockwork heads on new as carried out preventive maintenance of the mechanism, now a course of hours the exact.

Photos of my collection can be seen according to the link


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

interesting. :yes:

i do like 24 hour watches, esp 24 on top - which i find easier to read than 12 on top.

is it a raketa ? (edit - sorry, silly question :lol: )


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Rotundus said:


> interesting. :yes:
> 
> i do like 24 hour watches, esp 24 on top - which i find easier to read than 12 on top.
> 
> is it a raketa ? (edit - sorry, silly question :lol: )


You could always buy my 24 Hour watch on SC


----------

